# Displaying a bad image?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good evening everyone. Please let me preface this by saying, I am only raising a concern that was brought to me as a hunter/outdoorsman. I would like your take on it.

Do you think some outdoors shows, especially those highlighting waterfowl hunts, sometimes display a bad image by having stacks and piles of birds lined up for the camera. I understand that between all the hunters, they are at the legal limit, but some think the "piles" of birds is unecessary.

This also raises a second in issue, such as in ND. When 10 hunters shoot at 4 birds, who harvested the birds? Who counts it towards their limit? If one guy has reached his limit, should he help finish his buddies even though it is illegal?

These are questions/concerns I have fielded lately. I am just looking to see what everyone else thinks.

tad


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I usually shoot all the birds and let people in the group pose with them and claim as their limit. Its better that way because not as may birds are educated. I think the piles are fine as well as long as the birds are not all bloody and headless.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think some hunting shows/videos do go too far and are not in good taste. The biggest thing I have a problem is when you see guys shooting birds multiple times on their way down and then laughing about it. Or blowing a goose in half and then replaying it in slow motion. I have no problem with guys shooting limits and piles of birds as long as it doesn't try to be gory.

Hunting sometimes can be gruesome but I see no reason that part of the sport should be even released on film...let alone replayed in slow motion.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Watching hunting and/or fishing videos/television shows is about as exciting as watching bowling or billards. I love to hunt and fish and don't watch any of these...I don't think many other people do either.

As long as everything is legal what can you say...this is what hunting is like.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good post Taddy. I agree, the piles of dead birds are unnecessary IMO, but if they want to show it, not much we can do about it. As far as people helping everyone else fill out their limit, I think that once they reach their limit they are done. Stop shooting. If someone is struggling that day and having trouble hitting their birds for some reason, oh well. It is not necessary for everyone to limit out in my opinion anyway.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm with Matt.... If a guy is shooting a bird as it is going down, and laughing about it, that seems a bit over the top. However, to see the birds displayed doesn't bother me in the least. It might bother someone who is not a hunter, but I'm sure the producers of the show(s) are more concerned with what a hunter might want to see as opposed to the occasional non-hunter who might tune in.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think a problem is that society in general has an appetite for things always being bigger and better. The producers may feel that their show will not be compelling to watch unless they are good enough experts to "limit" out every time.

I like watching shows that go over techniques, good dog work, and do some storytelling. I bought a pheasant hunting video off Ebay and it was 2 hillbillies shooting pheasants. They would blow birds up from shooting to close and take impossible long shots by unloading their gun. I will look at it tonight and post the name so you don't buy it!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Matt,it sounds like you have watched a Foiles video.That is the reason why I sold the ones I have.To me,If someone blows a goose or duck up,it ranks right up there with shooting a deer in the hind quarters.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

A couple thoughts regarding the original post. First, part of hunting is about respecting the animals we hunt and ultimately kill. Tossing birds into the bottom of the boat, stacking them up in big piles, using coarse language to describe the shot or kill (e.g. "we really stacked em up today") all indicate lack of respect. Lack of respect for the animals and lack of respect for the privilege of hunting.

Second, the proliferation of hunting (and fishing) shows is basically one more aspect of the commercialization of wildlife. We now have multiple channels to choose from that run 24 hours a day. Watch them for awhile and see how many of those shows actually show real hunting. Lots of shooting and dead animals but not much hunting, IMO. When was the last time you watched any of the hunting shows where the host spent most of the show discussing techniques vs. a couple minute in a tree stand or blind followed by the statement "theres a shooter" and then the kill shot.

Real hunting is about all that goes into the hunt not just the kill. There is a preoccupation with success, defined as "did you get your limit", "what did it score", etc. Real hunters don't feel compelled to return home with a limit, a B&C trophy, or brag about how many animals they killed. Its about the experience not about the number of animals taken.

Do I watch outdoor shows, yes. Do I watch very many, no because most are as I described above. I have been hunting and fishing for nearly 40 years and shows that offer nothing but the shooting and killing offer nothing to me. The few shows that discuss techniques and show the hunt, I do watch and every now and then I pick up something.

Its not about getting, its about pursuing fish and game using legal and ethical techniques. Its about a quality experience in pursuit of fish and game. At the end of the day I greatly appreciate any animals I have been fortunate enough to kill. I appreciate even more all that has gone into that day. If I happen not to kill anything, either by circumstance or choice, I still count it as a successful hunt.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with Matt and Mallard, in the Foiles videos they shoot ducks/geese multiple times on the way down then laugh about it. Then they show it in slow motion to make it worse. :eyeroll:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I like to see a stack of harvested birds!


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

First off, I do believe it is illegal to party shoot on migratory birds. It isn't enforced because it would be nearly impossible to convict someone. As for them stacking 'em up, multiple shots on falling birds, laughing about blasting birds beyond edible portions....take a look at the end of porkchops post. Nothing against you personally, Porkchop, but I believe the statement about bloody fields is not sportsment like and puts a very bad image on us. Just my :2cents:

IaHunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Nothing against you personally, Porkchop, but I believe the statement about bloody fields is not sportsment like and puts a very bad image on us. Just my


What about my trailer saying G-KAT and Goose Killing Assault Team?


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

I apologize for my ignorance, I didn't know what G-KAT stood for, or if it stood for anything at all. Thinking about it, no, I wouldn't put it with the bloody field aspect. Close, but not the same. You seem to be revelling in the fact of the blood instead of the actual sport. Maybe the problem is that I have a high set of ethics.

IaHunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have any ethics almighty one. Just ask anyone that has hunted wtih me. They will tell you what I pig I am. How I will kill a bird by any means possible. Even if it meas taking a 10lbs weight, attaching some line with a hook to it, putting some corn on it and well you get the picture.

I am not one to normally explain things about myself. I am kind of like Shrek says an onion. I have many layers. I prefer for people to meet me and face to face and make their opinion then. That is why I love the internet cause people judge by what people type. Typed words offer no emotions so it is left up to the interpretation of the reader. Some people think I am a wacko because of what they read. And yes I do purposely type odd things so some will think that. You see some will read it and stay away. Some will still want to shake a hand and find out if I am really as stupid, ignorant, egotistical or whatever charecteristic I decide to portray in a post. You have read my signature and formed the opinion that I am unethical and I am blood thirsty. You probably said to yourself that guy would never be welcome in a blind with me. But I will explain about the blood. You see I bleed my birds. I will either bite the head or crack it on a rock, hold the bird upside down and bleed the bird out as much as I can. Kind of like gilling a fish. Gets a lot of the blood out of the meat. Especially a breast shot bird before the clots form. Is that unsportsman like? Someone once said about the cranberry bog and I rolled with it. But you see some have read that signature and have formed an opinion. I could have in my signature "Have you hugged a goose today" and some would say what a *** I am. You see you can't win. No matter what you type someone will form their opinion. If that makes me unethical or puts your or the antis panties in a bind I am sorry! Well actually I am not, I can't be sorry for your feelings. Don't stop with my signature. Read through the others and start getting on their case as well.

BTW incase you did not get it I will explain the first paragraph was a joke as was the comment of me shooting everyone's birds. Anyone will tell you I could not hit my big toe if it was jammed in my barrel. Well its obvious my drugs are in full swing. I better hit the bed. 8) :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> I think some hunting shows/videos do go too far and are not in good taste. The biggest thing I have a problem is when you see guys shooting birds multiple times on their way down and then laughing about it. Or blowing a goose in half and then replaying it in slow motion. I have no problem with guys shooting limits and piles of birds as long as it doesn't try to be gory.


I agree totally. It makes me sick when they shoot it on the way down. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> I agree totally. It makes me sick when they shoot it on the way down.


I am with you guys there. I think if a guy wanted to put on video the destruction a shotgun can do they should just launch a stuffed animal in the air and have a bunch of guy unload on it. It would have the same effect and not waste any meat.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

PorkChop,

Do you need a hug? Maybe Jessie(big tatas) can give you one when she heads up next month.

Good posts though. So many people assume without getting to know someone. Even though I haven't met you, I still think you're an a$$! :lol: Hopefully I can make the 3 hour drive and come see you soon...

mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You think Jessie has big tatas?? I would like to hook her up with Stoeger! She is a nice one. Hugs from her and Katie are always nice!  I don't think they are coming out now or at least not in Feb. Sarah said they are having some scheduling issues. And yes and I am an a$$. Don't let my smiling face fool ya. Let us know when things settle down for ya and we will head over.

Leo


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> You see I bleed my birds. I will either bite the head or crack it on a rock, hold the bird upside down and bleed the bird out as much as I can. Kind of like gilling a fish. Gets a lot of the blood out of the meat. Especially a breast shot bird before the clots form. Is that unsportsman like?


Hey porkchop you musta watched Ozzy Osborne to much as a kid. Bleeding a bird makes perfect sense to me!!! 8) :lol:


----------

